# OOPS!! I think I made a mistake.



## Brendako (Mar 27, 2009)

I deleted some of the default screensavers on my new K2, and now nothing shows up. Can I fix it?  TIA!
Bren


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry you haven't gotten any answers yet... I'm certainly stumped. All I know is how to add your own screensavers: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.0.html

Hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

In another thread about hack of SS, a reply like this may help you:

"But I’ve already downloaded v.03 and I can’t get the default pictures- You’ve got to uninstall the v.03 hack and remove the screen-saver file (just move it to your desktop and delete the one off the kindle) then restart, then follow the steps to install v.04. That should give you a screen_saver folder with the default images in it, and then just add yours to it."

Hope this helps....


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure if you delete the default screen savers you don't get them back....


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

In another thread (that I can't find) luvmy4brats said you can. It was in a screensavers thread........wish I could help you more.
kjn


----------



## Brendako (Mar 27, 2009)

I got it figured out.  Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, I'm a bit behind. I know you figured it out, but for the others, once you remove the hack, you'll have all the original screensavers back again. If you don't want to do that, send me your email addy via PM and I'd always be happy to email them to you (for some strange reason I saved a copy of them)


----------

